
WebGL 2.0 Compute - onion2k
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/blink-dev/bPD47wqY-r8/5DzgvEwFBAAJ
======
onion2k
This would bring GPU accelerated compute shaders to Chrome. It's probably a
(very) long way off, but the intent is awesome.

